# To cure or not to cure



## graalweed (Oct 16, 2007)

what is your cup of tea

I realized reading around that you cannot add power to your weed by curing. 
I read one reference about people that actually prefers non cured weed. 
I dont know what to think 
The weed we smoke in the Dutch coffee Shops for instance: is that cured 

I meet an American from San Diego in Amsterdam and he was saying that some of the weed had different taste in his area.  
Back them we thought (both very stooned at some point ) that it had to do with the kind of weed (genetics) and the way of growing. 
It never occurs  to me that we may have also different kinds of drying acting on our beloved buds. 
My doubt is that
All weed we smoke around are cured 
Or actually different growers are using different drying technics for different kinds of strains


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

All your curing questions answered here. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11352

Curing is a nec. part IMO.
DJ Short (da man  )
His method (except for the brown bag part)
I use with the best results for my herb.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567

All herb if given time is cured. Whether in a jar or hanging in the closet. But its the "quality of the cure" that each method has its +/-'s All listed in the first link. 
Fresh bud...I am not partial to the flavor, nor the high. I prefer a good period of time to cure....tastes a hell of a lot better and the high just seems "cleaner" to me.


----------

